# Die absolut stabilste Kette !!!



## schwermetall (9. März 2005)

Vieleicht etwas übertrieben, aber dieses Modell sollte nun wirklich halten.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77576&item=7140498158&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## alöx (9. März 2005)

> ollten technische Defkte der Vergangenheit angehören. Ein kleiner Nachteil könnte evt. das Gesammtgewicht von gut 3,5 kg sein.




na wenn es sonst nichts ist... ich hol mir morgen ne Gabelstaplerkette, die ist dann 6cm Breit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (9. März 2005)

also mit ner KHE Pro Chain (By Wippermann) kriegst au die ein oder andere Mauer kaputt ohne das die Kette sich wat anmerken lässt


----------



## Flatpro (9. März 2005)

ich luab ich kauf mir dat ding und häng se mir ins zimmer


----------



## derFisch (9. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich luab ich kauf mir dat ding und häng se mir ins zimmer



Die bauste an deinen Traktor! Dann kannste endlich Mauern grinden


Edit: 
Aber fürs Sorglosbike Ideal


----------



## evil_rider (9. März 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> also mit ner KHE Pro Chain (By Wippermann) kriegst au die ein oder andere Mauer kaputt ohne das die Kette sich wat anmerken lässt




in meiner alten klebt noch die halbe ledge zwischen den gliedern, die ist sicherlich unzerstörbar.


----------



## schwermetall (9. März 2005)

... unter normalen Umständen würde ich euch zustimmen, dass die KHE/Wippermann Kette wohl das stabilste ist,
aber diese Antriebseinheit ist nicht normal  ,
sondern weit davon entfernt.
Zur Erinnerung, die Kette links daneben ist eine Cool Chain und
die wirkt dagegen nun wirklich wie ein filigranes Spielzeug.
Ach hatte ich es eigentlich schon erwähnt ?
Kette, Kettenblatt und Ritzel wiegen zusammen ca. 3,5 kg und sind somit nicht gerade ideal für Racer und Tourenfahrer (obwohl letztere sich vermutlich über die Laufleistung freuen dürften).


----------



## kater (10. März 2005)

Schon gemerkt, dass du im BMX Bereich bist?


----------



## schwermetall (11. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Schon gemerkt, dass du im BMX Bereich bist?



Si !

Da ich das ganze an mein BMX-Bike geschraubt habe, fand ich es naheliegend.


----------

